# should I keep the stock paint or should I...



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

get my 95 atima painted Matte black, and throw some enkie rims(Matte black with a polished lip) on it. What ever happens im dropping it .5 of an inch. If I keep the same paint its still getting dropped but, id throw some konig kolors on it. two gree and two orange on it. Im getting new bigger cams, heads shaved and polished. What should I do?


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

well i think it would look good with all orange whells on it. COME ON PEOPLE DON'T BE SHY!!!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I would prefer to see the car painted orange and the wheels matte black, personally...


----------



## KDragon (Oct 9, 2006)

high gloss black car with high gloss burnt orange wheels


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

tasty^_^! Would that get 5-0's attention?


----------



## Handyman2005 (May 19, 2006)

HUH??? Was that a Question??


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

YEs, that was kinda a question. Okay, I found some awsome wheels that are definetly going on, get this... The Infinity sentra copy wheels. the ones that look like the BBS honeycomb. Yeah now to decide that paint colour, come on people keep that brainstorming comming!!! you guys rock!


----------



## KDragon (Oct 9, 2006)

rod_88 said:


> YEs, that was kinda a question. Okay, I found some awsome wheels that are definetly going on, get this... The Infinity sentra copy wheels. the ones that look like the BBS honeycomb. Yeah now to decide that paint colour, come on people keep that brainstorming comming!!! you guys rock!


I still like the burnt orange idea.. So... what are yo doing with the old wheels? ? or are they steel crap?


----------



## Handyman2005 (May 19, 2006)

I think the Burnt Orange is a great idea with a fade to a Root Beer Brown on the rocker panels and lower fenders. Hmmmmmm,,,,,Gonna barnstorm that up with a friend was is an artist in the auto industry and have him mock it up to see what it looks like!!!!!


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

not bad, this all sounds so good, I wish I had a couple of altimas to paint them all. as for my wheels, they are steel crap. But I do have nice rubbers on them . Who makes the burnt orange wheels anyway?


----------

